# In love with Russian Fighter Jets



## leonblack08

For some reason Russian/Soviet Jets always been my favourite,in terms of design especially.So this thread is dedicated to Russian Fighter jets


Starting with BAF's *Mig-29S*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

Slovakian Mig-29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

hey post that pic of PAK-FA if u get it


----------



## leonblack08

Mig-35


IAF Su-30MKI

Nice color!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> hey post that pic of PAK-FA if u get it



I posted it on the other thread,ok will post again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Venezuela's Su-30MK2


----------



## leonblack08

New Russian Strategic Bomber Tu-160

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Su-30MK

Mig-29SM refueling in flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Computer generated model of 5th generation Fighter PAK-FA


----------



## leonblack08

Su-27(Flankers)


----------



## leonblack08

Mig-35

Su-30

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Su-30 Mk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

I love russian planes too esp su-30mk such an agile and great looking plane very sleek look not to mention packs quite a punch with it's large payload.


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Su-37

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Su-27s in Air Shows


----------



## leonblack08




----------



## leonblack08

brand-new Tupolev Tu-160 Blackjack strategic bomber


----------



## ahmeddsid

there was another pic of the PAK-FA, it was sexier, the plane was in black or something i think. not sure. thanks for some gorgeous pics leon! God Speed.


----------



## Flintlock

Even I love Russian jets . I think they have a lot of personality in comparison with the American ones.
I also love the Eurofighter Typhoon.


----------



## duhastmish

A PAF-FA I DID A LITTLE TOUCH UPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Mig 35 looks great..


----------



## Salahadin

Cool pix mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Mig-29S of BAF


----------



## leonblack08




----------



## leonblack08




----------



## leonblack08

Su-30

Su-35


----------



## leonblack08

SU-30


----------



## leonblack08

Su-35(Super Flanker)


----------



## leonblack08

Experimental Su-47 Berkut


----------



## leonblack08

*Mikoyan Project 1.44*5Th generation Fighter.
Computer generated model.


----------



## leonblack08

*Su-35* and *Su-37*





Excellent video!!Must watch


----------



## leonblack08

*Mig-35*


----------



## Patriot

leonblack08 said:


> *Mig-35*
> 
> KG_EgwoEQdk[/media] - The Russian MiG-35


Beautiful Bird


----------



## booo

amazing video of mig 20 OVT
YouTube - Mig 29 OVT Thrust vectoring (closeup and display) at RIAT'06


----------



## leonblack08

*Su-47*


----------



## leonblack08

saadahmed said:


> Beautiful Bird



Hehe...If I could fly her one day......


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Watch the Su-47 video,it is in experimental stage.


----------



## leonblack08

*MiG-29OVT / MiG-35 Demonstration in RIAT2006*






Another cool video


----------



## Moscow

can anyone guess what this bomber is?



ITS A T12 BOMBER FIRST DEVELOPED AND FLEW IN 1960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kenchabhai

MOSCOW : its a tupolev or myasishchev craft



leonblack08 said:


> New Russian Strategic Bomber Tu-160



This looks like a CGI of PAK-DA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moscow

The Su-33 is a single-seat ship-based STOBAR fighter, with upward folding wings and horizontal tail surfaces (for hangar storage); it is equipped with probe-and-drogue flight refuelling capability. The Su-33 is designed for defence of naval ships from aerial threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moscow

The two-seat Su-32 fighter-bomber is designed for tactical deployment against air, ground and naval targets (including small and mobile targets) on solo and group missions in daytime and at night, under favourable and adverse weather conditions and in a hostile environment with counter-fire and EW counter-measures deployed, as well as for air reconnaissance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moscow

some su 35 pics-the best flanker yet.

















thnx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moscow

the su-27ubk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moscow

the su27sk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moscow

its the su47


----------



## zombie

Russians,Jews and Japanese are geniuses. There is no doubt about that.


----------



## Moscow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moscow




----------



## Moscow

the mig 31E


----------



## moha199

nice pictures


----------



## moha199

man these pictures are hot and these jets look really kool


----------



## moha199

leonblack08 said:


> SU-30



ohh man this is some loaded bird!!!


----------



## Moscow

the famous mig29


----------



## Moscow

the most modern mig


----------



## moha199

kenchabhai said:


> MOSCOW : its a tupolev or myasishchev craft
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a CGI of PAK-DA ?



man this is a sick jet. Loving this one the most


----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful pic's kick A$$ jets!!


----------



## Beskar

I wish the 5th Generation fighters would've never evolved into what they are today. There's nothing better looking than a fighter with it's armaments displayed externally. 

Now That's a sight which the Raptor could never replace.


----------



## leonblack08

*Su-27 in combat action*





Though it is a bit old video,but a good one


----------



## Chanakyaa

Superb Pics !!!


----------



## Moscow

some more su-35 pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

The SU30s look very cool!! I think Bangladesh should go for it rather than the MIGs...what do you say??


----------



## low radiation

Raquib said:


> The SU30s look very cool!! I think Bangladesh should go for it rather than the MIGs...what do you say??


If less than 50 su 30s then go ahead ..


----------



## duhastmish

sir
mig29 and su -30 are two totally diffrent fighter and to procure them the biggest problem will be cost 
US$11 million is cost for a mig-29 and a su-30mk2 will cost around 60 million usd. 
for Bangladesh air force best option will be to go for j-10 of china.
thankyou.


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> The SU30s look very cool!! I think Bangladesh should go for it rather than the MIGs...what do you say??



I think they are too expensive to buy and maintain.My money for JF-17 or if possible J-10.


----------



## duhastmish




----------



## duhastmish



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Are those real or CGI??I mean the second Su-47.


----------



## duhastmish

sir second one seems like a real bekrut


----------



## leonblack08

IAF Su-30MKI

Venezuelan Su-30MK2


Indonesian Su-30MK2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Keep Going !!!
The last two are the India Su-30 MKIs


----------



## Raquib

duhastmish said:


> sir
> mig29 and su -30 are two totally diffrent fighter and *to procure them the biggest problem will be cost*
> US$11 million is cost for a mig-29 and a su-30mk2 will cost around 60 million usd.
> for Bangladesh air force* best option will be to go for j-10 of china.*thankyou.



I know that the SUs are costly than the MIGs but *the Bangladesh Govt is either unlikely to go for the J-10s...* Their(AL)best preference is MIG...


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> I think they are too expensive to buy and maintain.My money for JF-17 or if possible J-10.



brother, i think MIG is a better option in which the AL Govt is interested in...


----------



## leonblack08

*Su-47s:Best of the Best*


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> brother, i think MIG is a better option in which the AL Govt is interested in...



Yes you are right!
In that case upgrading the existing migs and perhaps going for new Su-27SKM can be good idea,Russia had offered BD for Su-27 before.

I just want Sukhoi in BD


----------



## Raquib

low radiation said:


> If less than *50* su 30s then go ahead ..



that is out of question......


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> Yes you are right!
> In that case upgrading the existing migs and perhaps going for new Su-27SKM can be good idea,Russia had offered BD for Su-27 before.
> 
> I just want Sukhoi in BD



I think the BAF is totally capable for maintaining them... We could try with 4 or 5 units...


----------



## duhastmish




----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Sir that's not a fighter jet 

anyways is that Mi-28 "Havoc"??

EDIT:I think it is and may be wrong


----------



## duhastmish

sir

thats not mi-28 its kamov-50 - the russian answer to ah-64

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

More Su-47


----------



## leonblack08




----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

well, my question is a bit off-topic...Is it true that the BAF got Mi-24 and Mi-35 attack helicopters from Russia?? any one can answer??


----------



## duhastmish

sir

bangladesh operate with --3 x Mi-24 Hind anti-armour attack

here are the pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

duhastmish said:


> sir
> 
> bangladesh operate with --3 x Mi-24 Hind anti-armour attack
> 
> here are the pics



I am sorry sir but that is not BAF picture and Bangladesh does not operate Mi-24 but operates Mi-171sh.I wish I was wrong but it is the truth.

BTW any link to your claim?Please share it.


----------



## leonblack08

*Tu-160*


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> I am sorry sir but that is not BAF picture and Bangladesh does not operate Mi-24 but operates Mi-171sh.I wish I was wrong but it is the truth.
> 
> BTW any link to your claim?Please share it.



leon, its true... go to bdmilitary website and hit the "Latest media from the Gallery" though you cant access but you can slightly have a look at the *EIGHTH* picture of a pilot and beside him there is Mi-24 or Mi-35 attack helicopter...


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> leon, its true... go to bdmilitary website and hit the "Latest media from the Gallery" though you cant access but you can slightly have a look at the *EIGHTH* picture of a pilot and beside him there is Mi-24 or Mi-35 attack helicopter...



Bro,It looks like Mi-171.Can't see it properly.
there is a thread named "BAF pilot with Mi-24/35 attack helicopter" but it does not mean we have Mi-24s.

Anyways hope you people are right.


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> Bro,It looks like Mi-171.Can't see it properly.
> there is a thread named "BAF pilot with Mi-24/35 attack helicopter" but it does not mean we have Mi-24s.
> 
> Anyways hope you people are right.



still analyzing bro... but somehow i feel its an Mi-24...confused..


----------



## HellRider

Russian Jets & Russian Girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moscow

HellRider said:


> Russian Jets & Russian Girls



good so which one do you think is better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moscow




----------



## Moscow

the t-4


----------



## duhastmish

moscow said:


> good so which one do you think is better?



sir Moscow,

*A Russian jet i would not like to see in my bed room*. But a Russian girl indeed. he he he he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

moscow said:


> good so which one do you think is better?



well i'd prefer jets for defense and girls for beds...


----------



## TopCat

Anybody can tell me what kind of alloy or metal used in those wings???? Titanium alloy???? The wing concept were there for a long long time but we did not have the metal which could sustain that kind of stress in forward angle of attack..


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Anybody can tell me what kind of alloy or metal used in those wings???? Titanium alloy???? The wing concept were there for a long long time but we did not have the metal which could sustain that kind of stress in forward angle of attack..



well as far as I know Titanium is used on Sukhois,especially because to keep the weight down as Sukhois are such big planes.

"To solve this problem, the Su-47 makes use of *composite materials* carefully tailored to resist twisting while still allowing the wing to bend for improved aerodynamic behavior. To reduce development costs, the S-37 borrowed the forward fuselage, vertical tails, and landing gear of the Su-27 family. "

Su-47 "Berkut" Technical Data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

mig-35 

whats a sweet looking plane.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Bangladesh should buy some SU30-MK2s and MIG-35s rather than only buying the MIG-29s...I know we have a huge potential...gotta utilize it...


----------



## leonblack08

*Mig-25* *Foxbat*




*Su-25 Frogfoot*


----------



## leonblack08

*Su-27 carrying R-27*

*Chinese Su-27UBK (Twin seater)*

*Su-27k(Su-33) carrier version*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

I LIKE THE RUSSIAN FIGHTER AIRCRAFTS BUT I STILL THINK THAT AMERICAN JETS ARE ARE FAR MORE BETTER IN TERMS OF RELIABILITY AND SUCCESS RATE.
PERSONALLY I LIKE F-16 FALCON AND F-15 EAGLE THE BEST FIGHTERS EVER PRODUCED IN THE WORLD


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

THE F-16 FALCON the most versatile jet in USAF


----------



## Super Falcon

duhastmish said:


> A PAF-FA I DID A LITTLE TOUCH UPS



its been made by russia not india india only provide funds and indian never have a sophisticated stealth technology


----------



## duhastmish

The FGFA is a fifth-generation fighter which is being developed by *Russia and India*. It is a derivative project from the PAK FA being developed for the Indian Air Force (FGFA is the official designation for the Indian version). The program is initiated to develop a fifth generation fighter aircraft to fill a role similar to that of Lockheed Martin's F-22 Raptor and the F-35 Lightning II, the world's first fifth-generation fighter jets. According to HAL chairman A.K. Baweja shortly after the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Committee meeting on 18 September 2008, the Russian aircraft will be a single-seater, the Indian FGFA will be a twin seater, but not a trainer version of the Russian counterpart. Two separate prototypes with minimum common technology will be developed, one by Russia (designated the Sukhoi T-50) and a separate one by India (designated FGFA)

he *joint-venture* borrows heavily from the success of the Brahmos project but seems fated to repeat its story. Russia and India had agreed in early 2007 to *jointly study and develop a Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft Programme*(FGFA)

http://www.hindu.com/2007/02/08/stories/2007020806230500.htm


----------



## leonblack08

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> I LIKE THE RUSSIAN FIGHTER AIRCRAFTS BUT I STILL THINK THAT AMERICAN JETS ARE ARE FAR MORE BETTER IN TERMS OF RELIABILITY AND SUCCESS RATE.
> PERSONALLY I LIKE F-16 FALCON AND F-15 EAGLE THE BEST FIGHTERS EVER PRODUCED IN THE WORLD



I understand sir you like American fighters,but since this is a Russian jet loving thread,it is better not to post American fighter.Please don't mind.

Thanks.

P.S. I like F-16 too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Su-27*


----------



## leonblack08

Su-27


----------



## leonblack08

Mig-29 and Mig-31



Su-33


----------



## leonblack08




----------



## AsianLion

Guess the Russian jet ?


----------



## denel

AsianUnion said:


> Guess the Russian jet ?


Su-57


----------

